# PPB Bag out or Bust



## Donutslayer

Boxing day Test Match. Snaps V AKFF
Early Start
Dunno where! Eastern side probably
Will be out there until i bag out.
Anyone up for it.
This one is life or death////
Im open to locations if anyones got any news.
Ph 0401 565 767


----------



## Mushi

I'm keen mate  Eastern side sounds good to me. I've gotta pick up a golf driver in Rosebud in the arvo so morning i'm definitely free. Haven't got any hot eastern PPB tips myself though.

Cheers,
Dave (0428 585 182)


----------



## Donutslayer

Launching at brighton (North Road) at 5.00ish. Heading North shallow past elwood, st kilda, then out a bit wider on the way back. (or maybe something completely different) Mix of baits and arties. Probably set the pick at some stage. No sounder on board so a bit of berley might be the go?
Call me in the morn if your about///
Bag out or bust.


----------



## Mushi

Sounds good. I might head further south myself, maybe to mornington, just because if i'm doing the whole trip to Rosebud i might as well fish further down that way. Probably Sunnyside (know) or Fishies (don't know so well), and sound something nice up. If not, might even go closer to Rosebud and hope that the bronzies are too excitable


----------



## PoddyMullet

The boys from the west are heading east, and the lads from the east are leap frogging west! I'm off to the Cook agan myself (mostly as a ting bait search for later on), all welcome in the early AM. Donut, the radio man was talking up pinkie size and better between the Sandy breakwall and Fawkner Beacon....so ya sound pretty much on the money. Maybe Anonyma Shoal worth a look? The WP location was around Lysaughts, and there's the launch at Bluescope Steel if the strong currents take ya fancy (but mostly whiting were reported). Good luck to ya both, once the sillyness settles into position we'll have to get the Mango show back on the road with some mass outings. Qld has the big pineapple...lets show em the big floating Mango!


----------



## Donutslayer

I told ya im gonna bag out before i go home so i might do something different for the arvo session. Maybe sucker a couple of squidlys or sambos and pin em live out deep. See what lurks  
Keen to give the cooks a good workover again. Maybe next week.
If anyone wants to find me, I will be the guy with the NEW SOCKS


----------



## Mushi

ok, after a lengthy discussion with Mr Poddymullet, i've got a few diff places i'm thinking of potentially trying. Western Port, around Hastings / Crib Point for a daytime paddle around the top of the tide @ 2pm is starting to firm. Apologies for the indecision!


----------



## Mushi

DSlayer, i like your livie plan! not enough of it goes on in PPB i reckon. New socks, oh boy 8) !


----------



## Y-Knot

hope you all did well...conditions looked awesome.waiting for the reports ladies


----------



## Donutslayer

Umm, er, BUST.
actually, we won. The snaps decided to forfeit the match and didnt bother turning up. They put their 2nds, 2006 pinkies, up and were hammered for their efforts. Won the award for smallest fish -biggest lure. (120mm pinky on a 120mm x-rap) Gave my mobile phone a swim. (pics soon, i saved the memory card) 
Had a ball with the snook. Fiesty buggers they are. Thinking about a fly session with these guys.
Parked and berleyed for a couple of hours for no result., Otherwise, nuttin to report.


----------

